

Simvla Network - nicksergeant
http://simvla.com/

======
mkohlmyr
So svbtle without the quality control.

By the way allowing anyone to join will make the network unusable as the
number of authors goes up, realistically making simvla just 'yet another' blog
platform.

The blogs look nice though. The like button could use work, the thumbs up
image doesn't fit with the rest of it.

------
ceejayoz
"Simvla cultivates a premier network of creative people"... "Unlike other
networks, we are open to everyone would like to join..."

I don't see how both of these can be true.

------
ante_annum
Really, I just wanted to borrow your css and because frustrated that I
couldn't because you don't have any css files. That should be fixed.

~~~
yarianluis
They're open source. You can probably get started here:

[https://github.com/iamues/Simvla-
Network/blob/master/public/...](https://github.com/iamues/Simvla-
Network/blob/master/public/foundation.css)

------
beaugunderson
Svbtle must be doing something right if people want to derive from the name
and design (and then people want to use that derivative). :)

------
dreadsword
The concept and branding seems pretty derivative of svbtle. How are you
different from them?

